# Natural fet October



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi all, I’m due to have a fet next month and am nervous as it’s unmedicated. I have ordered plenty of non digi and digi opks, to track this cycle to have a little practice as haven’t used opks for years. I have had a medicated fet a few years ago and have my 2.5 years old boy, was only medicated due to having ohss from ivf so my body was messed up. This cycle is more important to get right as it’s a surrogacy journey so really don’t want to let  the IP’s down. So any advice would be great, also if anyone is due a transfer next month and love a cycle buddy, feel free to pm me. Thanks


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Cortney,


I don't have any advice but didn't want to read and run........I've only ever done medicated FET cycles. You are amazing to do surrogacy so want to wish you all the luck in the world! I'm sure others will be available to help


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi,

I had a natural FET, but my clinic did scans every other day from Day 8 and then daily to ensure they didn't miss anything. 

It seems a bit hit-and-miss if your clinic just expect you to come in when you get a reading on an POS test 

Sorry not to be more help  If they are expecting you just to detect ovulation yourself, I'd ask them why they aren't doing regular scans.


----------



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Londonwriter

Thank you for replying to my post, sorry not sure I mentioned but yes the clinic will scan me from day 10 every other day and will tell me when to start testing with opks. 

Xx


----------



## Kjg-kj (Apr 21, 2017)

I will join. I have been trying a medicated FET for the last month. Had lining scan and had fluid on the womb so they wouldn’t proceed. Also lining only 5.6mm too. They want me to bleed now, then go in for a scan 10-12 days after to see what my lining is like with no drugs and if I will ovulate, then possibly next month will do natural... We were obviously very disappointed, but didn’t want to waste an embryo so glad in a way it was cancelled. Slightly worrying about the lining thickness, but I have a LB from first FET and he was conceived with only about 6.5-7mm lining so there is still hope.


----------



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

kjg-kj,

Hi sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled, so gutting for you!! But least you have t got to wait too long for another go... did you want to be cycle buddies? 

Xx


----------



## kaytt (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi everyone. I am also doing a natural FET in October. I have been told by my clinic to take the ovulation test from day 8, when I get confirmation of ovulation then book a scan to confirm ovulation and then a progesterone blood test two days later. My clinic is abroad so i am really nervous that I am going to miss it or make a mistake. Cortney, I have also bought the digital tests. I am going to buy some normal ones but wondered if anyone knew which ones were best to use to pin point actual ovulation rather than just best days to try. Hope you can help.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Kayatt

I used clear blue.


Does anyone know how many days after ovulation peaks that would need to pass before putting in a 3 day embryo? I'm bit bothered as my ovulation was last Saturday and I had transfer on Wed. That's 5 days? Don't quite understand and hoping clinic haven't done ET on wrong day. Anyone know?


----------

